# How many miles do BMWs typically run?



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

Are we talking about the engines not being reliable after 180K or the individual components that make up the surrounding systems... More likely than not, some items may have been replaced once or twice...you'll want to get an understanding of what's been replaced...then make an informed decision... clearly we do not have all the facts here to really tell you if $4500 is worth it... Maybe there's a brick of gold in the back seat?!?! WHo knows... So yeah need more info... though if no brick in the back seat.. i would be inclined to pass!


----------



## 1malt (Jul 25, 2009)

My Dads first 320i had 375,000 when he traded it in.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

I have a 1997 528i with 312 thousand on it in my backyard. It runs and drives fine...just needs a windshield and im ready to sell it.


----------

